# 3x3x3 edge parity fix (+permutation parity?)



## doubleyou (Sep 3, 2007)

Some time ago I mentioned I made up my own method for solving the rubiks cube. now I cant find that thread anywhere around here.

in this method you'll have to fix an edge parity of a yellow edge and a white one. the same goes for corners. I can fix corners by applying the logical alg (first corner goes cw) LD2L'F'D2F - then F'D2FLD2L.

I am not sure but I think I sometimes end up in a PLL parity too.

do you know how to fix this?

if you dont know what method I am talking about, then it goes like this:

1. solve all middle layer edges.
2(.1). seperate top and bottom layer pieces
(2.2) fix orientation parity
(2.3) fix permutation parity
3. Orient bottom layer
4. Permute bottom layer
5. Orient top layer
6. Permute top layer

sorry for not being able to use the search funtion effectively 

please provide these algs once again! thank you!!

-Sigurd


----------



## pjk (Sep 3, 2007)

Check http://www.cubefreak.com and check the BLD guide, go down to CO, and you will find algs to fix the corner flip parities. For permutation parities, do setups, do a PLL to fix, then undo setups.

Here is the thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=890


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

I think you mean something like M2 U2 M2?


----------



## doubleyou (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks PJK for that link. I dont why I couldnt find it..

I think I found my answers again in that thread.. ^^


----------



## CorwinShiu (Sep 9, 2007)

Interesting method... What are you going to name it?


----------



## doubleyou (Sep 12, 2007)

I heard someone say something about one "Ring Method" 
but I think that name would suit the method well..

the original name was "50/50" or RS 1OP 3OP (Ring, Seperation, first layer Orientation Permutation, third layer Orientation Permutation)


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2007)

There is an easy and simple variation for this:

Put Red stickers on all 21 U-layer cubies.
Put White stickers on all 12 E-layer cubies.
Put Blue stickers on all 21 D-layer cubies.

Now scramble and solve in fewest moves (aim for 10 or less)


----------



## doubleyou (Sep 12, 2007)

so you scramble the cube. do what you say and you should be able to solve in 10 moves? or what? I am a bit confused..

please explain further


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2007)

I have no prove that 10 moves is always possible, but I have tried it 20 times a year ago and all could be done in 10 or less.

So basically: Prepare 3-color cube, scramble, solve in sub 10 moves


----------



## doubleyou (Sep 13, 2007)

ah I get it now. I thought you meant to arrange the 'basic' cube some way - then scramble it again. and it should be easier to solve.. hehe

so I need to make a special cube for this. well I dont have a spare cube atm. but when I do, I'll give it a go


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 16, 2007)

Coudn't find one on Randelshofer's site, so I made one:
http://cube.garron.us/sim/trilevel1.htm

Comes with a scramble. I got 14 moves...


----------

